# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  14 марта 2010 METAL SPECIAL FEST. 28

## MSF

Metal Special Fest 28
http://metalspecial.at.ua/
    14 марта (Воскресенье)
 Клуб " Золотой Лев"
 г. Ильичёвск ул. Шевченко 5
 Старт 19:00
 Вход 50 грн.
 С флаером 40 грн.

Froster.org  и МСФ представляет.

SILICONE MAGIC TOUR 2010

AMBIVALENCE (brutal death metal, Ukraine)

http://www.ambivalence.com.ua
http://www.myspace.com/ambivalencedeath
http://vk.com/club4392860

RAINWILL (melodic death metal, Russia)

http://www.rainwill.ru
http://vk.com/club3208907

TERRA IMPRESSIONUM (avantgarde/progressive metal, Ukraine) 

http://www.terra-impressionum.org
http://www.myspace.com/terraimpressionum
http://www.vkontakte.ru/club3654163

+ ещё группа 

Техническая поддержка:
Т/О ПРОГРЕССИВ

http://vkontakte.ru/club14021448
Студия QS&BA

http://vkontakte.ru/club9609126
ACCORD
Информационная поддержка ТВ канал  END OF SILENCE, independent music channel

http://vkontakte.ru/club11346480
Одесситам предоставлен транспорт после концерта.
Цена проезда 12 грн.

----------


## MSF

+ Project The Band (Kir-Core, Ильичевск)

----------

